# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Ваши объявления >  Интернет-магазин от Издательства «Философская Книга»

## Dakshayagya-hanta das

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные! Примите наши поклоны.

Издательство «Философская Книга» много лет издает литературу по ведической философии и прикладным аспектам ведического знания. Особое внимание мы уделяем изданию книг по философии гаудия-вайшнавизма. В настоящее время создан интернет-магазин MangoBazar, в котором представлена продукция издательства «Философская Книга», книги ведической направленности других издательств, а также этническая одежда, сувенирная продукция и атрибутика.

Приглашаем вас посетить наш магазин по адресу www.mangobazar.ru

С уважением,
 MangoBazar

Телефон: +7(495) 921 9108
 e-mail: info@mangobazar.ru
 Skype: mangobaz

----------


## Dakshayagya-hanta das

http://mangobazar.ru/ru/contact

КОНТАКТЫ

Время работы: с 11:00 до 19:00

Наш интернет-магазин: http://mangobazar.ru

Ждем вас в группе «Вконтакте»: https://vk.com/mangobazar

Наш адрес в Москве: М. Динамо, Петровско-разумовская аллея, д. 4 (вход со двора)

Телефоны: +7 495 613 8438, +7 985 921 9 108

http://maps.yandex.ru/-/CVCoa28L

----------

